
Facebook in Silicon Valley talent battle - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/228f5a74-2373-11e2-bb86-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2Ao8E73nP
======
arbuge
TIL ye olde Financial Times now has a cool web pricing table.

